# Post Pics of Green Kandy



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

Organic HOK geen Kandy post up pics thanks


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

never!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

this is for my shop truck its ppg kandy
[attachmentid=473921]
[attachmentid=473922]


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

that's sort of nice post more pics car trucks and bikes


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

ROLLING GREEN , ORGANIC GREEN OVER GOLD BASE AND GOLD FLAKE ,,, PAINT BY FIRME KUSTOMZ ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

lil pedal car ...silver base,silver mini flake,2 coats HOK organic green, 2 coats HOK lime gold......you gotta watch the organic green...too many passes of it can get dark real quick...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Feb 24 2006, 05:14 AM~4917925
> *lil pedal car ...silver base,silver mini flake,2 coats HOK organic green, 2 coats HOK lime gold......you gotta watch the organic green...too many passes of it can get dark real quick...
> *


that looks nice :cheesy:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 24 2006, 05:15 AM~4917926
> *that looks nice  :cheesy:
> *



that looks real nice... did you use kk or normal candy?


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

mine


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

heres mine, not to sure on the color tho, but its green  (i was told money green, but i :dunno: )
[attachmentid=476533]


----------



## customizer (Dec 26, 2004)

Kandy green w/blue base


----------



## customizer (Dec 26, 2004)

Kandy green w/blue base


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Feb 24 2006, 07:14 AM~4917925
> *lil pedal car ...silver base,silver mini flake,2 coats HOK organic green, 2 coats HOK lime gold......you gotta watch the organic green...too many passes of it can get dark real quick...
> *


Damn thats nice as hell, good job!


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

heres mine hok organic candy green over orion silver base..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Feb 25 2006, 08:25 PM~4927674
> *heres mine hok organic candy green over orion silver base..
> *


Looks phat! :biggrin:


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

post more


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

im thinking of painting my bike that color


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Feb 26 2006, 11:21 AM~4931270
> *im thinking of painting my bike that color
> *


ttt


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

here i dont no if these are the right color green but they green :biggrin: :0


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

will silver ghost patterns look good wih hok organic green?


----------



## sleepyg602 (Jun 1, 2005)

hey **** the patterns would look good but use a pearl u **** and organic green use the evergreen my dad has


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

does he have the evergreen with him?


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

NOT MY RIDE JUST ONE I LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## wink1100 (Mar 15, 2006)

anyone got the paint code for ppg's candy green, so I can look it up?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Feb 24 2006, 04:14 AM~4917925
> *lil pedal car ...silver base,silver mini flake,2 coats HOK organic green, 2 coats HOK lime gold......you gotta watch the organic green...too many passes of it can get dark real quick...
> *


 :0 thats nice


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Chec k this one out.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

that's nice homie!!!


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAZYHYDRAULICS_@Feb 28 2006, 12:13 AM~4942121
> *NOT MY RIDE JUST ONE I LIKE :biggrin:
> *


Anyone know the color of that 61'


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Feb 24 2006, 05:14 AM~4917925
> *lil pedal car ...silver base,silver mini flake,2 coats HOK organic green, 2 coats HOK lime gold......you gotta watch the organic green...too many passes of it can get dark real quick...
> 
> 
> ...



I'm really digging that color :thumbsup:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAZYHYDRAULICS_@Feb 27 2006, 10:13 PM~4942121
> *NOT MY RIDE JUST ONE I LIKE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


and does anybody have info on this color! :0


----------



## HIT EM UP (Jul 27, 2005)

Any Piks of Kandy Teal...That is a rare color...Nice as Fuk 2....


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Apr 3 2006, 11:55 PM~5175470
> *and does anybody have info on this color! :0
> *


look like a green base with like a sunshine yellow or gold candy.


its the color im paintin my cutty


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

jolly rancher green :biggrin: mmmmmmmmm


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Candy drippin of the frame :biggrin:


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

my bike not organic but close enough


----------



## LOWROLLER93 (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Apr 4 2006, 08:11 AM~5176371
> *look like a green base with like a sunshine yellow or gold candy.
> its the color im paintin my cutty
> *


yes looks like green base with like a sunshine yellow


----------



## lacsss (Oct 17, 2003)

these pics are of a 96 lincoln i painted last summer, as for the teal question the last pic is the jambs on my wifey's daily i'm just finishing now, more pics to come.
both house of kolors organic green over planet green, teal over 50% planet/50% orion silver.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn thats a fuckin clean towncar


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Apr 14 2006, 01:12 AM~5238815
> *Candy drippin of the frame :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 whos frame homie


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Apr 16 2006, 11:57 AM~5253697
> *:0  :0  :0 whos frame homie
> *


my own..got a thread in here called frame off restore..it goes to my 1986 GMC Caballero..


----------



## STUPA FLECK (Jul 15, 2004)

> > and does anybody have info on this color! :0
> 
> 
> Its shamrock green under sunshine yellow, PPG radiance
> ...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Apr 16 2006, 04:20 PM~5254858
> *my own..got a thread in here called frame off restore..it goes to my 1986 GMC Caballero..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Any body got pics of HOK limetime pearl!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

just shot this truck last weekend, its not candy but it does have alot of flip to it


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

thats fuckin badddddd


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

u like? check out the build up topic http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=168315


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

mine is not candy, too, but it's pearl and its very close to candy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Apr 29 2006, 06:01 AM~5337883
> *mine is not candy, too, but it's pearl and  its very close to candy:
> 
> 
> ...


What materials is that?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn man thats fuckin nice


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

nice green.....


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Apr 29 2006, 07:29 PM~5338797
> *What materials is that?
> *


it's one layer of grey primer. 3 layers of self mixed green with some gold and yellow pearls and 3 layers of clearcoat.


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

nice..........


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!that's a fuckin clean ass looking frame..hows the build up comeing along


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 1 2006, 06:49 PM~5352513
> *damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!that's a fuckin clean ass looking frame..hows the build up comeing along
> *



Slow. Got the under body and firewall epoxied tonight....


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: the underbody is all done... ready to go back on the prame


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

nice belly


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

get that body on and take more pics .... i'm not sure which color i like better but you bout to set it off in a big way :worship: :worship:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

nice


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

that frame looks sick, nice job guys keep us posted..


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

body finally back on da prame..still a lot of work to do back we got a lot done..thanks raul, kevin, zach, wayne, and luis even though you were 2 hours late.. white boys can get vl placas.. only if they bust up a few ride arounds.. chance i hope your carfotonal get better ...miss you in the garage...


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

DAMN THAT'S NICE!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

what will the setup be?


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 6 2006, 10:07 AM~5380850
> *what will the setup be?
> *


Hydraulic set up? Pro Hopper


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

any step by step photos on what is needed to take the body off the frame????


just wondering i wanna do it but i work by myself and i got other projects too :uh:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 6 2006, 01:45 PM~5381651
> *any step by step photos on what is needed to take the body off the frame????
> just wondering i wanna do it but i work by myself and i got other projects too :uh:
> *



Not too bad really getting it back on is harder than taking it off. Get friends, a few of them to help lift. Did not really take pics of the process of taking it off but its just body mount bolts. A few of them broke and we had top replace the mounts in the body but its all just welding and body work. I have seen what you can do so you should have no problem with this... :thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Green and lime gold....


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@May 6 2006, 10:36 PM~5381804
> *Not too bad really getting it back on is harder than taking it off. Get friends, a few of them to help lift. Did not really take pics of the process of taking it off but its just body mount bolts. A few of them broke and we had top replace the mounts in the body but its all just welding and body work. I have seen what you can do so you should have no problem with this...  :thumbsup:
> *




i'll have to get the wife i only have one DEDICATED friend in the area and he is always working


oh and thanks for the compliment man i try not to get frustrated when something takes me too long...........i mean i am a one man operation......it sucks


----------



## LosOriginalesFL (Jul 4, 2004)




----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: little more work done.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Man, that mural on the fleetwood is da shit, Bill and monica! LOL!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LosOriginalesFL (Jul 4, 2004)

thanks jus remember where you seen it first because that car wont hit the streets for a bout another year or so. i wasnt suposed to give that sneak peak but itll be aight.


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

nice


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

LosOriginalesFL

damn I love all your cars/hoppers


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

i was wondering what happened to that build


----------



## LosOriginalesFL (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CLOWNINWAYZ_@May 13 2006, 09:49 PM~5423701
> *i was wondering what happened to that build
> *


if your talkin bout my build i just put it to the side so i could get a couple other cars out the way but i think ill have it ready by the end of this year. as far as the topic i had it got messed up with a lot of hatin and shit talkin but the cars still here waitin to get worked on..


----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)

heres one i just did


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@May 6 2006, 03:09 AM~5379771
> *body finally back on da prame..still a lot of work to do back we got a lot done..thanks raul, kevin, zach, wayne, and luis even though you were 2 hours late.. white boys can get vl placas.. only if they bust up a few ride arounds.. chance i hope your carfotonal get better ...miss you in the garage...
> 
> 
> ...


whos the lazy bastard taking the pic, tell his ass to help out next time :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tofnlow_@May 13 2006, 07:20 PM~5423830
> *heres one i just did
> 
> 
> ...



pics of the car???


----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=236073


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

lipe328 

I found a pic that will make you tripp homie I"ll post it later.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 15 2006, 05:32 PM~5434330
> *lipe328
> 
> I found a pic that will make you tripp homie I"ll post it later.
> *


what????


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@May 15 2006, 10:41 PM~5435937
> *what????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

I found it in some topic someone was saying that you was copying this homie paint job but if you ask me if I give a shit I tell you nope becuase I like tham booth..oh sorry about takeing so long to post the pic homie...anything new on the car


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 18 2006, 04:09 PM~5452520
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY shit thats bad!


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 18 2006, 02:13 PM~5452563
> *I found it in some topic someone was saying that you was copying this homie paint job but if you ask me if I give a shit I tell you nope becuase I like tham booth..oh sorry about takeing so long to post the pic homie...anything new on the car
> *



I have never seen this car before...EVER....:scrutinize: That's a nice car, but I'm not even going those colors on my body...Where is that car from anyway?? The colors we had came up with was mixed between a organic green and a lime gold..sorry not copying nobody's ride.:nono: .this one is all me.. :biggrin: 

The car is still gangster though.:thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@May 19 2006, 09:04 PM~5461288
> *I have never seen this car before...EVER....:scrutinize:  That's a nice car, but I'm not even going those colors on my body...Where is that car from anyway?? The colors we had came up with was mixed between a organic green and a lime gold..sorry not copying nobody's ride..:nono:this one is all me.. :biggrin:
> 
> The car is still gangster though.:thumbsup:
> ...


thats what i was saying but im not sure were it's from but who cares lol :biggrin: ya I know you ant a copy cat becuase they do not look the same but shit that fuckin motor block looks nice :biggrin: are you guying going to airbrush anything on it


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 20 2006, 01:14 AM~5462103
> *thats what i was saying but im not sure were it's from but who cares lol  :biggrin: ya I know you ant a copy cat becuase they do not look the same but shit that fuckin motor block looks nice  :biggrin: are you guying going to airbrush anything on it
> *



doing some air brushing on my fire wall, gas tank, and putting a little something on the the lower end of the car.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

damn thats tight!!!!!was the motor a crate motor or did u just build it the ground up!!!!becuase there something thing I want to ask u.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 20 2006, 08:28 AM~5463042
> *damn thats tight!!!!!was the motor a crate motor or did u just build it the ground up!!!!becuase there something thing I want to ask u.
> *


rebuilt.. went through the motor and got everything new also put a little bit of chrome to dress it up..

stock chevy 350 motor out of a 1972 c-10 pickup. 
:biggrin: no need for a race car just cruisin :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ok iight thanks for the info


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 20 2006, 10:16 AM~5463426
> *ok iight thanks for the info
> *



not a problem bro. uffin:


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@May 19 2006, 09:04 PM~5461288
> *I have never seen this car before...EVER....:scrutinize:  That's a nice car, but I'm not even going those colors on my body...Where is that car from anyway?? The colors we had came up with was mixed between a organic green and a lime gold..sorry not copying nobody's ride.:nono: .this one is all me.. :biggrin:
> 
> The car is still gangster though.:thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 18 2006, 02:09 PM~5452520
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





This ElCamino Is From New Image Phx Az.This One's Whole Undercarridge Is Chromed Out, Engine Candied And Chrome 14 Batteries Double Pump Hittin 58 Inches.On Top Of That Won Best El Camino In Show And Best Flake Truck At LRM Phx Show! (Except Shocks!)


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@May 20 2006, 05:02 PM~5464861
> *This ElCamino Is From New Image Phx Az.This One's Whole Undercarridge Is Chromed Out, Engine Candied And Chrome 14 Batteries Double Pump Hittin 58 Inches.On Top Of That Won Best El Camino In Show And Best Flake Truck At LRM Phx Show!    (Except Shocks!)
> *



i still think the car is nice but i had never seen this car before.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

dont worry lipes your shit is tight,and your colors were created by u and chance,not jockin this guys ride. that is a bad ass elco though dont get me wrong. :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg_@May 20 2006, 05:02 PM~5464861
> *This ElCamino Is From New Image Phx Az.This One's Whole Undercarridge Is Chromed Out, Engine Candied And Chrome 14 Batteries Double Pump Hittin 58 Inches.On Top Of That Won Best El Camino In Show And Best Flake Truck At LRM Phx Show!    (Except Shocks!)
> *



Ok!!!!! :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

oh shitttttttttttttttttttttttttttt dont tell me you sold the caddy & picked this up


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@May 31 2006, 11:16 AM~5525743
> *oh shitttttttttttttttttttttttttttt dont tell me you sold the caddy & picked this up
> *


oh no bro, but since I seen that pic Im definatly going back green! That ride is clean! I wonder what materials and base that wagon has on it? It bad ass, is it hok limetime pearl under a white base?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

shit I dont know but that shit is fuckin bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@May 30 2006, 10:52 PM~5523409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Found out from the owner its hok a planet green base with silver flake then lime gold candy sprayed! :biggrin: A Nice fucking color!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

thats pawpaws


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 4 2006, 05:22 AM~5548205
> *thats pawpaws
> *


indeed, hes a cool cat, gave me the info I needed to do that color! :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Silver base ultra mini gold organic green=


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

here my homies 79 monte carlo "the chronic"  

its green base with candy lime gold


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@May 18 2006, 03:15 PM~5452585
> *HOLY shit thats bad!
> *


it is coming to louisville next month for the show down if he can make it :biggrin: street life #1


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jun 15 2006, 11:41 AM~5612646
> *it is coming to louisville next month for the show down  if he can make it  :biggrin:  street life #1
> *


what day is the showdown?
is it worth a 4 hour trip?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

OMG THAT is beautiful!


----------



## dipsetny (Jul 7, 2005)

does any1 have other kolors of kandy paint like two different blues, yellows, reds, basicly anything KANDY! thanks


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

not kandy, but looks like kandy (for more pics, follow the layitlow link in my signature):


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

here are some pics in the sunshine. don't pay attantion to the dirty white-walls and the clearance of the door. thats the next task i have to do. the color is really awesome. you have to see it in person. it's a really headturner.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

What is that ppg radiance? or a bc/cc 2 stage job, looks great bro!


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jun 3 2006, 10:18 PM~5547580
> *Found out from the owner its hok a planet green base with silver flake then lime gold candy sprayed! :biggrin: A Nice fucking color!
> *


its mine now bought it last month :biggrin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Jun 18 2006, 12:52 PM~5627424
> *here are some pics in the sunshine. don't pay attantion to the dirty white-walls and the clearance of the door. thats the next task i have to do. the color is really awesome. you have to see it in person. it's a really headturner.
> 
> 
> ...


It's eye candy


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Jun 18 2006, 10:29 PM~5630203
> *It's eye candy
> *



No shit she is hottttttt :biggrin:


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jun 19 2006, 02:54 AM~5628615
> *What is that ppg radiance? or a bc/cc 2 stage job, looks great bro!
> *


it's mixed bymyself using glasurit colors 

http://www.glasurit.com/


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Jun 17 2006, 03:01 PM~5624097
> *not kandy, but looks like kandy (for more pics, follow the layitlow link in my signature):
> 
> 
> ...


do u ever clean your rims/tires????


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

nice


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

progress on the cab cab


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

WOAAA! Thats nice and deep looking! Good job Chance!


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 19 2006, 09:18 PM~5632779
> *do u ever clean your rims/tires????
> *


yes. here are some pics of my clean rims / tires:


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala64lowrider_@Jun 23 2006, 01:27 PM~5657924
> *yes. here are some pics of my clean rims / tires:
> 
> 
> ...


right on :cheesy:


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jun 23 2006, 09:56 AM~5655208
> *progress on the cab cab
> 
> 
> ...




i can't see any of these


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

I can't either. Just a bunch of X's :angry:


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bishop_@Aug 1 2006, 02:24 PM~5883055
> *I can't either. Just a bunch of X's :angry:
> *


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Feb 24 2006, 07:14 AM~4917925
> *lil pedal car ...silver base,silver mini flake,2 coats HOK organic green, 2 coats HOK lime gold......you gotta watch the organic green...too many passes of it can get dark real quick...
> 
> 
> ...


dam i love this color :biggrin:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 26 2007, 09:39 PM~7360696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


didnt' feel like masking the tires?? :uh:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 23 2006, 07:25 PM~4914151
> *
> *


love this car


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

candy green is one of the best colors out there that no matter how many times you see it you never get sick of it :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 27 2007, 01:09 AM~7360981
> *didnt' feel like masking the tires?? :uh:
> *


nahh, just let the dirt and tire wet contaminate your fresh paint :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flex Dogg+May 20 2006, 05:02 PM~5464861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry to dig it up, but you've NEVER seen this car!?


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

nice


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

2tt


----------



## Tweak727 (Nov 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 6 2009, 03:19 PM~14394856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  What color name is this........dont know paint to well!looks damn good homie........ :biggrin:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

just based not cleared yet :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 7 2009, 01:22 AM~14394884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What colors did you use?


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 5 2010, 10:06 PM~17108228
> *What colors did you use?
> *


hok kandy organic green over silver base... 5 coats of candy


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

heres mine


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Apr 6 2010, 11:54 AM~17112811
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


what color is that


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $piff_@Apr 7 2010, 12:32 PM~17124382
> *what color is that
> *


lime gold and 
custom mixed candies


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

badass combo


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Apr 7 2010, 02:18 PM~17124763
> *lime gold and
> custom mixed candies
> *


sick wit it homie


----------



## orangeR3gal863 (Oct 29, 2009)

Heres Ah Nice Green


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

sic here in texas getting down


----------



## MRA (Jun 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Apr 6 2010, 11:54 AM~17112811
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


Bad AZZ! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Apr 6 2010, 02:54 PM~17112811
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


looks great!! let's see more!!


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

MY OLD TOWNCAR ORION SILVER BASE WITH ORGANIC GREEN AND LIME GOLD


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Apr 30 2010, 09:40 AM~17351043
> *MY OLD TOWNCAR ORION SILVER BASE WITH ORGANIC GREEN AND LIME GOLD
> 
> 
> ...


sweet! :thumbsup: 


How did you paint it with ORION SILVER BASE WITH ORGANIC GREEN AND LIME GOLD.

So you did the ORION SILVER BASE 1st, then the ORGANIC GREEN 2nd & that LIME GOLD on top over all 3rd??


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

some of mine


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

nice greens


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sig805 (Oct 19, 2009)

:0


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Feb 24 2006, 08:57 PM~4922798
> *mine
> *


kool blazer brah!!!!cant wait to finish the 6fo to get back on my 86


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Apr 6 2010, 11:54 AM~17112811
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CLOWNINWAYZ_@May 1 2006, 09:59 AM~5349164
> *nice..........
> *


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Apr 6 2010, 11:54 AM~17112811
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


WOW THATS NICE.. :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## davicillo69 (Dec 19, 2012)

What's the name or code of the paint?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Monte Carlo model .....


----------

